# Inspired by Ivan Denisovich



## oxenvex (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi,

I tend to find for myself writing and music go hand in hand. I started both reading and making music in my teens, and at the time I was pretty mainstream in tastes, as life has gone on both have become more left-wing.

This link on Bandcamp came about when I was reading One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn. It is probably best described as a dark ambient soundscape made by 808s.

https://oxenvex.bandcamp.com/album/ivan-denisovich

If you fancy something with vocals (adult theme warning)

https://soundcloud.com/berylliumproject/0-oxen-vex-ft-nurs-smelt

Something that has been played on the radio.

https://soundcloud.com/oxenvex/we-shall-forever-be-bound


----------



## Umree (Sep 18, 2019)

_One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich _is a fantastic book. I remember reading it back in high school --some 9-10 years ago, maybe. Read it in English, though I should really read the Russian as I think it would better capture the intended atmosphere.

The tone of your music is rather dark and foreboding, I like the kind of industrial feel of it. I recall the book having a somber tone, but being somewhat lighthearted at times as well. This is perhaps due to the English translation, not sure.

In either case, I enjoyed the tracks. 

Cheers!


----------



## sirjohnnylotus (Nov 18, 2019)

I liked the instrumental. It had a very foreboding, dark and gloomy tone to it which matches the overall mood of _One __Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich. _I liked the addition of distant war drums in there too, maybe make those more present and close?  Maybe the sounds of boots on the ground or camp guards shouting would mix well too but that's just my opinion.
I liked the theme in the novel that time feels arbitrary as all they were forced to do was work to the point where any other matter not pertinent to their survival became irrelevant. It's a really great book. I'd also recommend _Cancer Ward _also by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn.


----------

